# World Mixed Martial Arts Federation



## Mark Weiser (Oct 21, 2004)

*Promotion*​ 
Mark E. Weiser as of 10/20/2004 was asked and accepted the Position of Vice President of Operations with this new group.


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 21, 2004)

*Congrats.*


*What is the World Mixed Martial Arts Federation?*


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2004)

Aaron Little said:
			
		

> *Congrats.*
> 
> 
> *What is the World Mixed Martial Arts Federation?*



I 2nd This Question.....
Congrats as well..........

I could Find nothing on the Web......
I will try again later unless a Link is posted here...


----------



## Sarah (Oct 21, 2004)

Great news, look forward to hearing about it??


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 21, 2004)

It is in the infancy stage currently. Here is the website


www.realitydefensesystems.com


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> It is in the infancy stage currently. Here is the website
> 
> 
> www.realitydefensesystems.com



Cogradulations again. And good Luck
in The Up coming Future. 
The Sight Looks good so far But Needs some
Pic's........

I like The Christan Section 2 Thumbs up


Take Care & God Bless


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 21, 2004)

Yes I am excited about it. Once we get some regional directors and start looking at getting some good fighters on board and getting some promotional sponsors and getting into the biz. So I would say in about 3 to 5 years at the latest if the Federation holds you may see our fighters on some of the tickets.


----------

